# Is it too early to get excited about The Big Train Show?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I know it's still four-plus months away (June 7-8), but is anyone ready for the BTS? If you've been reading the various posts on MLS, there are some interesting/exciting things to see--in particular the Sundance Central, which those who have seen it say, is one heckuva modular layout. One if it's members, Richard Schmitt also says he'll be in attendance. Anyway, this sounds like the making for a great MLS get-togehter, so maybe we should start making plans. My apologies if the subject has already been addressed and I was just asleep at the switch. Again. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Too early? Yes.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Too early? I don't think so. The BTS is one of the highlights of my social year, and I eagerly look forward to it.  Besides, the way time flies anymore, four months will pass before I know it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, not too early. Four months will go by very quickly and at my age all too quickly!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I too find THE BIG TRAIN SHOW  one of the two high lights of my  year.    How ever I think Federal Law states  that we can't get excited about it till the end of March./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif  Ever since they enacted the  TOO MUCH FUNN  act.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Your are not allowd to have  TOO MUCH FUN.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif They are limiting our excitement time/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

With the move to Ontario it has put the show within reach of some other  attractions.  One of them being the Orange Empire Railway Museum.  With San-Val closed this would be a great side trip.  Only about  45 minutes or so from the Ontario site.  Well worth the visit.  I'll let the web site speak for itself.
http://www.oerm.org/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

As always I feel about 6 months behind on all my projects, given my time constrants I dont know if I'll have what I want ready by June, but if worse comes to worse, I can always just go to the show and enjoy myself. 

I spoke to a LHS owner who said that last year alot of vendors stayed away ,but that this year all of them and some new ones will definelty be there this year so the Big Train Show will likely really be a BIG show.

One things for sure, after the San-Val feeding frenzy - I doubt I'll buy anything major.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I must add my  2 cents worth on the Orange Empire Railway Museum.     That is the  greatest  bunch of people I have met  in all my time playing with trians.    Every time I have been there they  welcomed me with open amrs.     Every time   I asked a  question  they  treated me like I was the only one  on the grounds  and went into great deatail.    It is always a joy to go there.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

With all the neat people I've met on MLS, it would be great to match names with faces and say "hello." It would be great if some of the folks from way outta town could come down. Maybe we could offer them car fare.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Along the lines of things to see, don't forget there are old locos at the LA County Fairgrounds (along with that great outdoor layout) and at Griffith Park in the Valley. Also, there's a restored depot with a mogul out front (I think) in Lomita, next door to Torrance.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been out of the state the last 2 years (Houston, Texas)....but I'll be there this year.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been out of the state the last 2 years (Houston, Texas)....
I was wondering what happened to you. Welcome back!!


----------



## paulpotter (Jan 3, 2008)

After visiting last year with some awesome memories, I did suggest to the wife that i could come back...... 

She agreed, but unfortunately not until later in the year...... 

Perhaps next year....


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif* Also the San Bernardino train station has been re done as an historical site so some one interested in the stations might like that trip (there is a new coffie shop in it also)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif  for snacks./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

Roland*


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm planning on being there to man the MLS booth.. Melony may come with me again as well.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad, it will be great to meet you, finally. Big Train Barry tried to make the intorductions some years ago at the QM, but you were engaged in conversation and Barry had a customer, so it kinda fell through the cracks.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's never too early to get excited about the BTS...  Sure hope you both can make it, Shad....


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm excited/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif  I'll go load my track up  Let's start early/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Starr on 01/24/2008 8:30 AM
Well, I'm excited/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif  I'll go load my track up  Let's start early/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


Lemmmmmmmme know, Bob.  I'll be there with my wrenches......   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll go load my track up Let's start early
Works for me!


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer J.J.'s question on another string, part of the San Antonio contingent will be present in Ontario. Unfortunately, it won't be the good looking, talented half! Since Dwight didn't get to bring his cab forward to Diamondhead, 
I will come to California to see it. Shad, put me down for a couple of circus barker tours in the MLS booth. Any body heard from Yolanda lately? 
Jim Shutt


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Yolanda and I are still around Jim. We just have a little one that takes up alot of our time now! We will be there for sure along with all the booth stuff we have. Already been thinking on how we can make the booth look and work better for us. Last year we really didn't know what we would have to work with so we had to improvise. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone! 
Steve


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Steve and Yolanda, 
I will help with the little dude, thats right up my alley..

Roland/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that my plans are set and finalized for Phoenix, I can start working on the BTS.  I plan on being there on Thursday like last year with Jacque and Grace joining me for the wekend.

I look forward to helping set up the steamer track.  Although I don't own a steamer (YET) I sure do love watching them run.

Steve and Yolanda:  Grace is ready to play with and help with Jason too./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/kiss.gif.

Ya know if we planned it right we could go down to the Orange Empire Railroad Museum and four of us could chip in and run a Santa Fe FP-45 (Locomotive 98) for an hour./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif Can you imagine being in the cab with J.J. and Stan at the controls! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Of course its not to early! I've been looking forward to it since last June. Its my favorite show. Although, for me, I miss the days of the Queen Mary. Sure, it was a pain with only one elevator, but is was cool location. How many other times do you get to run your trains in the bottom of a famous ocean liner? I think it would be great if Brian held the show at the Long Beach Convention Center. This is a great location and a beautiful facility. When GATS was still doing shows, that one was my favorite. Anyway, the Ontario Convention center is nice and the show last year had a great turnout. Maybe I'll see some of you there.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Never to early to think about and plan for the BTS. I am looking forward to going.
Hey JJ how many more wakeups untill the BTS??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Lets see   ought x ought is  OUGHT     times the squar root of    213.   carry the three.  move the decimal  3 places.   add 12.  devide by the year you were borne.
add a fudge factor of six  because of  leap year./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


Ok   its    118 days and a wake up/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, last year was my first year and I loved it!  I will be there this year as well.  I have already booked my air fare.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK  I saw my frist add  for THE BIG TRAIN SHOW.   Now it's ok to get excited.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have actually been considering making the live steam track bigger/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif  Since we have the room.  I want to add two eight foot straight sections and two four foot ones.  Making one of the four foot ones a bridge to make it easier to get in and out with train stuff.  Gopng to have to wait till the weather gets a little better tho.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have actually been considering making the live steam track bigger
I wouldn't mind enlarging my track a little either, but I'd never fit any more in my car.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03/01/2008 4:19 AM
I have actually been considering making the live steam track bigger
I wouldn't mind enlarging my track a little either, but I'd never fit any more in my car. 

Hey Dwight 
There is always the roof   Just be alert for low hanging  power lines


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I already use the roof JJ.  That's where the straight sections go.  hehehe


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Look for the Tortoise & Lizard Bash RR on the list of tours.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, It's time for one of these.......


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Believe me, Bob, I've thought about it. hehehe The idea of driving all the way to Ontario pulling a trailer doesn't appeal to me.  Besides, I have no place to store it when not in use. 

Maybe I should rent a van.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Well its not toearly for me, I am going to be in Ca the week before and have made the arrangements to atleast be at the BTS that saturday however will have to be home sunday, but I really look forward to the show and hope to meet some of you all cya then


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03/02/2008 3:05 AM
Believe me, Bob, I've thought about it. hehehe The idea of driving all the way to Ontario pulling a trailer doesn't appeal to me.   Besides, I have no place to store it when not in use. 

Maybe I should rent a van.


AAAAA you never know it's there till you back up and here the crunch after it jack knifes/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Did anyone get their flyer from the Big Train Show yet? I'm getting anxious.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out their website. http://www.bigtrainshow.com OK, what's the trick to putting in a live link?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, what's the trick to putting in a live link?
Shad discovered that the code which automatically converts links to "links" was interfering with other processes, so he temporarily disabled it.  He's looking for a different solution. In the meantime, I manually fixed the link in your post.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the pics on the BTS site from last year, John's monster U-50, has 3 pics, not bad! and the MLS booth snagged 4 pics!, pretty good coverage! Musta taken the pics on Sunday, John and Bobs models are on the tables along with the poster art displays, but I dont know who's Cabforward that is/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

but I dont know who's Cabforward that is
If it's a #21, it's Bob Baxter's.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

#21 IS in one of the pics, but I was referring to the jumbo size SP cabforward thats bigger than my old outdoor layout /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

It IS to early to get excited about the big train show! You should be excited about the Garden Railways Convention in Arizona!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not going, so why should I get excited? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif All I gets to look forward to is the pictures of the show that you're going to post for po'folks like me, right?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 04/01/2008 8:02 AM
Check out their website. http://www.bigtrainshow.com ...




Thanks, Bob. I've been to the web site. What I want is the schedule that shows the times of the clinics, the dinners, etc. That info is given in the flyer. I need to schedule some other activities around them.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

The cab forward is mine as are the drop bottom gondolas and boxcar behind it. The reefer is Bob Uniack's. He borrowed my 50 foot auto boxcar and put the reefer in place of it. The freight cars are all totally scratch built by Bob and I. The cab forward is a highly modified and detailed Accucraft with a one of a kind Phoenix sound system in it. 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been to the web site. What I want is the schedule that shows the times of the clinics, the dinners, etc. That info is given in the flyer. I need to schedule some other activities around them.
I got an email today that the schedule of events is now on the web site.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, Dwight. Thanks. Yes, I received the same email. I have checked the web site and the schedule is there with the clinics, etc. I made my reservation a week ago for the hotel. It should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured you'd probably get the same email I did, but thought I'd post it just in case.


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the schedule is out and registration is now open, it's time for MLS'ers to decide when and if we are going to do a group thingee on Friday or Saturday night so we don't lose folks who buy tickets to the two banquets. Any suggestions? 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
I will be coming down from Washington with two friends,Mike Gorsich and Joe Freer, and would like to see something put together. Not sure in the new hotel where a good spot would be. There is quite a bit of seating space in the lobby. The bar has some room just to the left of the entry but that might be noisey.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

55 days and a wake up /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> 
Get Ready /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0> 

I must added someweeks twice.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
My calendar must be out-of-whack. I see 55 days and a wake-up./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ must be on the Chinese calendar... 
Or my supplier's calendar. ("Yeah, we'l have it for you in 30 days.") 
See what snorting all that desert air will do to ya!!??!!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Is MLS going to have a booth this year and if so do you need models for display? I have finally found my lost model of a blacksmith's car that I won a blue ribbon for some years ago at the QM. It will be available for display if wanted.


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, we would Love to display your Blacksmith car. 


And that goes for all of you I know I have been kinda like a ghost.... Floating in and out of here faster than I can post most of the time. But if you are interested in Displaying someting in the MLS booth at the BTS please drop me an email and let me know for sure what day and about how big so I can start planning the booth! 

AND Yes JASON is fantastic, he is 9 months old now and started walking so all you who have volunteered to help had better be ready!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

Y


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Yolanda, 

Check your messages on this site. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Y, sent you a PM re the show


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The BTS web site has now been updated showing the events and tours. (Nice pic of our long trestle too. )


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I received the BTS brochure in the mail yesterday with pictures and other info including the order form. It's getting close now!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

AND Yes JASON is fantastic, he is 9 months old now and started walking so all you who have volunteered to help had better be ready!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0>" border=0> 
Y

Oh my.... I guess he's old enough for an R/C transmitter too. We really need to be on our toes... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 


I'll print a couple of things for the table.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 04/25/2008 7:15 AM 
Oh my.... I guess he's old enough for an R/C transmitter too. We really need to be on our toes... 




Stan, wouldn't he be easier to control if he had the receiver and the adults had the transmitter to control him? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 


You did a great job on the cars, Stan.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now that I am back fronm the National Convention in Phoenix I sent in my registration form for the BTS. 

I also made my hotel reservations. I will be arriving on Thursday afternoon June 5th and staying through Sunday June 8. Looking forward to having another great time. I'll be wearing my SHINY MLS NGRC 2008 badge, since I've lost my original MLS badge. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Hotel were reservations made in late March . 
Will Arrive Thursday afternoon June 5th leave Sunday June 8. 
Looking forward to a great time with good friends.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I also arrive on Thursday afternoon and leave on Sunday. See everyone there!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
How many more wakeups to the BTS?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

How many more wakeups to the BTS? 

Same as the number of sleeps, minus one.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The last time that JJ did this, he was using a "different" calendar./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

21 days and a wake up  

Last time I calculated this I was running my 9 volt calculator on a 12 volt battery/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------

